# Jung Ki Kwan- Taegu City, SK Training Complete



## jungkihapkidoamerica (Apr 30, 2007)

*Taegu City, South Korea - Last week, the Korea Jung Ki Hapkido & Kuhapdo Association of America's Master Michael D'Aloia and Master Sheryl Glidden and students, Richard Nelson, Jr. and Howard Spivey visited the Jung Ki Kwan in Taegu City, the birthplace of Hapkido for the annual training session in Jung Ki Hapkido & Kuhapdo (sword). The individualized training was intense and outstanding. Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo, 9th dan promoted by Founder Choi, Yong Sul is committed to traditional Korean martial arts training. He is committed to passing on Hapkido, as taught by his teacher, Dojunim Choi, Yong Sul. Grandmaster Lim will be visiting the U.S. in July/Aug. 2007 for a Hapkido & Kuhapdo Seminar Tour. All Hapkido & martial art styles are welcome! *

*To view photos from the trip: *
*http://www.jungkihapkidoamerica.com/KOREATRIP2007.html* 

*For Grandmaster Lim's Summer 2007 U.S. Jung Ki Tour: *

*http://www.jungkihapkidoamerica.com/limseminar2007.html*
_________________


----------

